# USB Drucker über Wlan?



## ninjaattack (6. August 2011)

*USB Drucker über Wlan?*

Hi,

ich habe einen HP Drucker (F4224), der nur über einen USB Anschluß verfügt.
Des weiteren habe ich nun einen neuen Router (Fritzbox 6360 Cable). Ich würde gerne ohne meterweise usb Kabel verlegen zu müssen, den Drucker mit dem Router verbinden, damit ich mit meinen Laptop Wlan mäßig diesen ansteuern kann. Denn Drucker und Router sind durch zwei Räume getrennt.
Ist dies möglich? Jemand ne Idee? 

Danke


----------



## dj*viper (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

brauchst nen print-server!

schau mal hier ein beispiel, ist der günstigste:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...net-printserver-wlan-usb-ps0004-logilink.html


----------



## ninjaattack (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

Ok, schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## ninjaattack (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

Oder wie sieht es us, wenn ich nen Bluetooth USB Donngle anstecke, würde das auch gehen, so das ich gar nicht den Router einbinden müsste?


----------



## dj*viper (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

soweit ich weiss ist das auch möglich. dafür muss dein laptop auch bluetooth haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

Nein.Erstens würdes du beides nicht verbunden bekommen (das in einen evt. vorhandenen "durchgeleiteten" usb-port zu stöpseln bringt gleich recht nichts) und zweitens sind beide geräte nur "befehls-empfänger" und können keine anweisungen heraus geben.


dj*viper schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss ist das auch möglich. dafür muss dein laptop auch bluetooth haben.


Würde mich wundern.Dazu sind die meisten drucker nicht "intelligent" genug.


----------



## Santanos (6. August 2011)

*AW: USB Drucker über Wlan?*

Diesen LogiLink FastEthernet Adapter habe ich im Büro. Kabelgebunden ist's ok, aber das WLAN einrichten ist der Horror. Würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Einen gescheiten, günstigen Wlan-Printserver suche ich auch noch.


----------

